

Tech Crush: I made an Html5 Canvas match 3 game where you crush tech logos - sakri
http://codepen.io/devstate/full/rtiqk/

======
sakri
You can see the code here :
[http://codepen.io/devstate/pen/rtiqk?editors=001](http://codepen.io/devstate/pen/rtiqk?editors=001)

I made it for a graphical coding workshop concept called
[http://www.devstate.net](http://www.devstate.net) . What do you guys think?
Smart / Dumb way to go about promoting such workshops? I did the same with
Flappy Bird [https://vimeo.com/94395716](https://vimeo.com/94395716) and
managed a few sales in Belgium.

I need to clean up the code, but posted it already as it takes some time for
potential clients to fit a workshop into their schedule and register. It's
very Version 1, so while it fits and works on newer smart phones (iPhone 5,
Galaxy etc.) the icons/text is puny. I'm busy improving this and the game in
general for V2 ;)

